
In exile, Edward Snowden rakes in speaking fees while hoping for a pardon - Quartertotravel
https://www.yahoo.com/news/edward-snowden-making-most-digital-000000490.html
======
jquip
Really? So the highlight is that he is earning money because he is valued as a
speaker and someone who has something valuable to contribute to society.

“In my view, I think he has violated the oath that he made to this
Constitution and this government,” said CIA Director John Brennan in a recent
interview with Yahoo News. “Getting remuneration for it is very unfortunate
and wrong.”

\- This is why the article is favored toward the CIA and Yahoo is putting it
out in a narrative that is supposedly biased.

